# SAVE THE FROGS!: A new amphibian conservation organization



## johnson

Hi, I just found a great website http://www.savethefrogs.com, that's operated by the *SAVE THE FROGS!* nonprofit organization.

*SAVE THE FROGS!* is an international team of scientists, educators, policymakers and naturalists dedicated to protecting the world’s amphibian species. Their site has a lot of good information on frogs, cool pictures of extinct and endangered frogs, info on how to help save frogs, and also a good photo gallery where you can upload your pictures.

Check it out! 
http://www.savethefrogs.com

Johnson


----------



## scott r

Ok, I may be a little skeptical here, but I just went thru the entire website, and I didn't see anything other than a poster for sale. Oh, and bumper stickers.
Site talks about Musicians, politicians, and businesses for frogs, however the awards page doesn't list any. Is the organization that new? or is it a way to sell posters and take peoples money. 

Plus it was posted by someone with no earlier posts.


----------



## Frognut

scott r said:


> Ok, I may be a little skeptical here, but I just went thru the entire website, and I didn't see anything other than a poster for sale. Oh, and bumper stickers.
> Site talks about Musicians, politicians, and businesses for frogs, however the awards page doesn't list any. Is the organization that new? or is it a way to sell posters and take peoples money.
> 
> Plus it was posted by someone with no earlier posts.


Nice welcome?


----------



## dom

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... cddf4f2665


there on my top 8... seems pretty real to me


----------



## johnson

scott r said:


> Ok, I may be a little skeptical here, but I just went thru the entire website, and I didn't see anything other than a poster for sale. Oh, and bumper stickers.
> Site talks about Musicians, politicians, and businesses for frogs, however the awards page doesn't list any. Is the organization that new? or is it a way to sell posters and take peoples money.
> 
> Plus it was posted by someone with no earlier posts.


Scott, The SAVE THE FROGS! website has all kinds of information on frogs, including over 30 ways people can help save them, see the How to Help page at http://savethefrogs.com/how-to-help/index.html

It also has a pretty detailed page on habitat destruction and one on chytridiomycosis, both detailing the effect of the threat on frog populations. Plenty of other interesting pages like the "Cool Frog Facts" page, and the Multi-Language Project so non-English speakers can learn about amphibian declines.

And there's a gallery where anybody can post their favorite frog photos and accompany the photo with notes on the frog's natural history or anything else of interest. I think it's a pretty cool website.

As for the Frogs of Australia posters, I got one and they're really nice looking. It's got 15 great pictures and all the procveeds are going to amphibian conservation projects. Nothing wrong with selling frog posters on a frog website! 

I'd check it out again... 
http://www.savethefrogs.com


----------



## scott r

No, my reply wasn't meant as a nasty welcome. I am all about saving frogs. However, I was a member of the National Wild Turkey Federation for many years. The combined salary of the board members of the NWTF is over $6 million a year. The president gets $2 million of that. Not bad for a Non-profit organization president. They spend less than a $100,000 a year on conservation!

So when I read a website that doesn't detail any of the projects it funded or list any of the awards it has given out, I am going to be skeptical. Yes, great pictures, I agree. Has anyone attended a lecture in the US? I see one in Brazil and Panama


----------



## johnson

Hi,
None of the 5 board members of SAVE THGE FROGS! have received any compensation for their work, and the corporation bylaws strictly forbid any board members other than the Executive Director from having a salary. His salary is limited to a maximum of $40,000 per year, none of which he has received, as the corporation has yet to meet its initial output costs and is thus in debt. All expenses were paid out of the pockets of the Directors.
Your donation would be of great assistance. Thanks, Johnson


----------



## Ridge

Scott, 

You should check your information on the NWTF. You can view their 2007 audited financial statements online and they are quite impressive - $13.4MM in conservation funds up from $12.5MM in 2006. Total admin costs are less than 6% of their total expenses which is good for a non profit org of this size. 

Wouldn't it be nice if amphibian conservation reachs the level that wild turkey conservations does one day. 

Dave 




scott r said:


> No, my reply wasn't meant as a nasty welcome. I am all about saving frogs. However, I was a member of the National Wild Turkey Federation for many years. The combined salary of the board members of the NWTF is over $6 million a year. The president gets $2 million of that. Not bad for a Non-profit organization president. They spend less than a $100,000 a year on conservation!
> 
> So when I read a website that doesn't detail any of the projects it funded or list any of the awards it has given out, I am going to be skeptical. Yes, great pictures, I agree. Has anyone attended a lecture in the US? I see one in Brazil and Panama


----------



## scott r

The three men are among the most tenured and highest paid within the NWTF, which has about 300 employees and 550,000 members.

Keck, with 30 years of service, earned $360,765 in salary and retirement, plus $57,156 in expenses, in 2005, the most recent year for which complete figures are available.

Brown, with 28 years, earned $293,858 plus a $23,287 expense account. Rosenlieb, a 19-year employee, earned $173,977 plus $19,384 in expenses.

Although the salaries were high, so was their level of success.

The above was published in 2006 when Keck resigned and several others were made to step down. With all of the kick backs Keck had received $2 million in 2005. 

I was involved in the organization for 20 years and worked at the regional level. I cancelled my membership


----------



## Ridge

Sounds like they earned it. $62MM in revenues for 2007 with $36.7MM going to program services, $13.4MM to conservation, $7.6MM to education, and $5MM to membership activities. Take a look at what some executives at other companies of this size make. 
I was unaware that Keck was retired, I thought he was still the Exec Director or CEO.


----------



## scott r

But the NWTF is not a company it is a non profit organization.

Rob stepped down in 2005 before being terminated. A boycott was in the works for the National convention and there were to be no entries in the custom callmakers competition. This in turn would of meant no calls entered would of been auctioned off. Which would of been a huge loss of dollars. 
Alot of work went on behind the scenes, and the Callmakers and Collectors Guild of America was formed. An alternate competition was planned that would not of been part of the convention. Rob Keck bought one of Dave Constantine's calls the year before at auction and sent it off to be copied and mass produced without Dave's permission. And to make it worse, the copies were sold as originals, and alot of collectors thought Dave was the one selling the knockoffs.


----------



## Ridge

Sorry we hijacked the thread! --- Scott, you obviously have some inside knowledge of the NWTF from your participation with them and I hope they have resolved any problems they had with the previous leadership. 

'Save the Frogs' looks like it has a lot of great people in support of the organization and I hope that they grow to become as successful as NWTF is. Frogs are way cooler than Turkeys any day!


----------

